# Brought home our first registered ND pair yesterday!



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My SIL and I have started in a venture breeding Nigerian dwarfs, and after going to get some bargain goats (who when we got there had sore mouth) and being incredibly upset, we decided the rest of the animals we get will come from loving farms from people who KNOW what they have and what they are doing! AnywAy we are tickled to death! The buck we had originally purchased was only $50 but probably Pygmy ND mix, so he is going, (he has only bred 2 of our girls) and the other 3 will be bred by our new buck. The doe we bought has been showed and will be great for us just learning!  they have been given unconditional love since the minute they were born, so they are gentle (= can't wait to get in up to our waists in it! Lol so I want to know, she has had 2 freshenings (Both triplets) but never was allowed to nurse a one of them, will she take her babies now or shall I be prepared for bottle kids? If so I will stagger my breedings!


----------



## mdlopez (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I don't personally have any experience with dams who have never been allowed to nurse, but I wouldn't be surprised if she takes them or at least some of them. I would still stagger my breedings...it spreads out the fun!! Good Luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

be prepared -- with a kidding stall to keep her and her kids togeher for a week so she knows to bond with them. And also have bottles ready in case she decides she doesnt want them. 

Chances are she will take her kids, just be prepare to show her how a bit as it maybe more like a first freshener who has no clue on what to do with those little leggy things 

congrats on your new purchases


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! I agree with Stacey also.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! I already have 2 %boers one is about to pop, so I'll have minimal experience when he minis come in! Lol but I just am trying to be prepared! Kidding stalls will be finished soon (I'll post pics) and I have 2 bottle babies now, (kiko/boer) so I have learned NOT to use milk replacer and I have nipples  i need to find A bottle warmer and a baby monitor! Eek! I'm excited!  thanks everyone!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Be prepared but I bought a 6 year old doe who had never nursed her babies. She did just fine and nursed them like she had always dam raised. So it isn't a guarantee that they won't be proper mothers.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Just a little food for thought, I recentely discovered that the key to friendly dam raised kids is to spend time with them..as much as you can so they are human friendly. I would also recommend introducing the bottle in case something happens and you have to waht. What i was told by the breeder i got Token from who dam raises is all she does is sit with the babies with a bottle and lets them suck off it..she doesn't force it she just sits there and eventually their curiosity takes over..


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Just a little food for thought, I recentely discovered that the key to friendly dam raised kids is to spend time with them..as much as you can so they are human friendly. I would also recommend introducing the bottle in case something happens and you have to waht. What i was told by the breeder i got Token from who dam raises is all she does is sit with the babies with a bottle and lets them suck off it..she doesn't force it she just sits there and eventually their curiosity takes over..


Thank you  should I milk the dam and have her milk in the bottle?


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

congrats!! How exciting!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

IrishRoots said:


> congrats!! How exciting!


I am excited! We have 1 bred unregistered so far nobody else has bred yet lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My six year old doe had never raised her kids, this was her first year and she was a really great momma


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> My six year old doe had never raised her kids, this was her first year and she was a really great momma


Cool (= I'm hoping for sweet dam raised babies! Our two new does (ayashas sister, teheya, and a double Durango doe, patches) came home today <3


----------

